

Side Projects Kill - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/07/13/side-projects-kill/

======
kstenerud
Meh. I do side projects the way other people read a book or learn a musical
instrument: to unwind in an intellectually stimulating manner.

You can't be head down in your business 100% of the time; that's just plain
unhealthy. You need time to step back and focus on something else for awhile,
so that you can come back fresh and full of new ideas.

The good life is all about balance. You can be the jackrabbit who's always
first in line, but I'm still going to get my slice of pie, despite stopping to
smell the roses.

------
mark_ellul
I am a father of 2 kids, any side project will mean time away from them, and I
don't care what anyone says, I prefer to have a balanced life any day. I also
find my ability to work during normal hours (9am to 9pm, as I am freelancer)
during the week is enhanced by my down time with the family!

~~~
activepeanut
Do you know if there are family-friendly startups out there?

~~~
racER
Yes, mine! ;) I'm father of one kid, additional twins expected in december. :)

I think it depends on the type of work. We're developing software, and this
can be done practically anytime. Personally I go to office very late (to have
some time with my kid in the morning), and often return early enough to also
play in the evening. Then, after putting her into bed, I can work again until
02.00 AM. But it's also important to mention that your wife (or spouse) has to
tolerate this, too! :)

And to side projects: I think they're even more important the more time you
invest into a certain single project, to look beyond one's own nose. They keep
you open-minded, and sometimes even integrate into your current main project.

~~~
activepeanut
Looking at your profile..do you make webapps in cpp, or am I reading it wrong?
Wana plug your company?

------
Mamady
I totally disagree.

Side projects are a way to experiment and broaden your knowledge of
technologies. Focus is good, but prolonged focus can lead to boredom and
resentment.

Giving employees the chance to vent their creativity with new and fun
technologies (via side projects) often leads to much happier employees. There
is also a built-in feedback loop that allows that knowledge to flow back into
the company with better practices, architecture or just the use of better
tools.

Let me summarize it this way: Side projects are the best form of training you
can provide for your employees.

And that's why Google has 20% time.

~~~
c1sc0
I never said side-projects aren't great for experimenting & broadening your
knowledge. In fact, I'm painfully aware of that. It's just that in a startup
setting doing side-projects quickly becomes lethal. Maybe us entrepreneurs
should get a traditional job once in a while so we can afford side-projects
again?

~~~
griffordson
I find that working too many hours outside of 9 to 5 quickly becomes lethal
too. And working on side projects as a cofounder feels very much like cheating
on a spouse for all the reasons you mentioned.

One approach is to look for future needs and do quick startup related R&D
projects in place of true side projects. This doesn't have all the benefits of
real side projects though. And it has some real disadvantages too. It still
feels like work and can lead to resentment and burnout if you aren't careful.
But this the best compromise I've found.

------
gexla
Haha, I was just thinking the same thing today. There are two voices I have to
listen to here.

Hacker: Scratch your itch, build something!

Freelancer: That itch will cost you money! You could be working during that
time.

Compromise: Build something on the side (rather than client work) which will
bring in cash. This is good for me because it diversifies my income.

~~~
c1sc0
The problem with building something on the side _that makes money_ is that
most of the time it still means you need to spend time promoting it.

